# Mixing an Einstein 640/w Cyber commandeer with 600 EX RT's and ST E3 RT.



## RMC33 (Apr 15, 2013)

So, Just got my first Einstein and went the cyber commander route as I want to add more lights as time goes by. At the moment I also have and use 3 600 ex RT's and a st e3 RT. Will I be able to plug the Cyber commander into my PC port on camera, and have the Canon RT transmitter (Plan on using a 600 as a Hair light) attached as well and get both to fire? or do I need to buy one of the Paul C Buff receivers? I can't find reliable documentation of this working but would be super happy if it did~


----------



## Wildfire (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes you can do that.

Check out this guy's blog: http://www.nicknphoto.com/wedding-reception-lighting/



> I am not using the Cyber Commander as a trigger. I use it to remotely adjust power on my strobes. The Commander isn’t too expensive and I think it’s worth it. I still use a 600EX-RT mounted on the hot-shoe and a CST trigger Velcroed on and connected to the camera via a PC Sync cable.


----------



## RMC33 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wildfire said:


> Yes you can do that.
> 
> Check out this guy's blog: http://www.nicknphoto.com/wedding-reception-lighting/
> 
> ...



Sweet thats what I figured. Thanks for the reply!


----------

